# Best shapewear??



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

My daughter is getting married next year. I will be shopping for a formal dress/gown for myself in the next couple of months. I have never been thin but a little curvy. Since hitting Menopause I have put on weight in my waist area. I wear jeans every day to work and rarely dress up so I know nothing about shapewear. Is there any go-to brands or a certain type I should look for or avoid? recommendations please............


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

There are really tons of options when it comes to different brands and styles of shapewear. What works best for you may depend a lot on what areas you're trying to shape as well as the style of your gown and the type of fabric/draping it has. 

Will you need a strapless bra, or something that allows for a lower back or lower neckline? If so, then a strapless torsolette (sometimes also called a longline bra or longline bustier) may work as an all-in-one bra and shapewear. It's like a more comfortable and easy to wear corset with a built-in strapless bra. If you just need a bit of help with your waist and tummy area, then a waist cincher, a high-rise control panty with cincher combo, or something of that sort would work well. If you want smoothing overall, a control slip, control briefs, control shorts, smoothing cami, or some combination of those may be your best option. And most shapewear comes in different "strengths" so you'll want to decide if you're looking for light, moderate, or firm control. 

Keep in mind that shapewear is going to mostly smooth and provide support and control. It's not going to make you two sizes smaller, or drastically change your shape. Also, be mindful that some shapewear options may be visible under certain fabrics. A drapey silk is going to broadcast any lumps and bumps beneath it, even if those bumps are boning from your shapewear. Whatever you select, make sure it fits properly, that you can move and sit in it easily, and that it's comfortable for all-day wear. There's nothing worse than the feeling of being trapped for hours in uncomfortable undergarments that are squeezing, poking, pinching, itching, sliding, visibly bunching up under your gown, or making you sweat. Buying a size smaller and squeezing yourself into it will actually look worse than wearing the correct size, because you'll end up creating "muffin tops" around the edges where your shapewear is too tight. And make sure you will be able to go to the ladies' room easily and re-dress yourself afterwards without too much trouble - particularly if you think you might enjoy a few cocktails during the evening. Some of the designs and fastenings can be challenging when sober and nearly impossible after a few glasses of champagne. 

Personally, I like Spanx brand shapewear. It's expensive, but it's good stuff. Cheaper versions are now widely available, though. And I generally just select the bra that does what I need it to do from whatever brand is available and affordable. I suggest looking for your gown first. Decide on a style you love that's flattering to you, then ask for recommendations on foundation garments or shapewear. Buy whatever is suggested or that you think you need, keeping in mind the suggestions above about comfort and ease of wear, then have your gown fitted for alterations while wearing the foundation pieces you plan to wear at the event.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I like Spanx. They fit very well. You are not going to lose 2 dress sizes but it will smooth you out really nicely. You might need a nice bra and you have find all different styles depending on your dress. Dont worry you will be able to find what ever you need online or at the store.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My suggestion is to go to a department store and try them on.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are serious about this Rago


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> If you are serious about this Rago


 ???


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Older brand of serious shape wear. It will cost you more. But it is built to last. Considerably firmer than Spanx.


----------

